# Competing Bitless



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rather than try to change age old traditions and rule books why not approach a show committee to see if a new class can be added for bitless riders. A definition of "bitless" would have to be drawn up so everyone competes in a similar sgtup. Bitless, by definition, could be an Indian Hackamore, metal hackamore, bosal, Dr Cook style bridle, neck rope, nothing. I've watched a dressage rider use just a neck rope and altho it was a nice presentation, it would have had more finesse if the horse was ridden with a bit.


----------



## SketchedOut (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree that there would have to be a definition. We already have some bitless classes but the petition is to allow bitless riders to compete on equal terms with riders of bitted horses. And btw the petition was not started by me but in case you have not looked at the site, there is already a fair bit of support regarding bitless competing.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Bitless is not allowed in my H/J association. 

Honestly... I'm ok with it. xD If there are restrictions on the bits a rider can use, why should that not extend to bitless as well? Just food for thought.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Here in the UK we can't show or do dressage bitless but in jumping disciplines, you can use anything you like. I would like for it to be legal to ride bitless in dressage tests!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I doubt you'd find bitless in hunter. In jumper classes it's about speed only.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

From the Natural Horse World site: "One hundred or more behavioural problems in the horse are bit-induced."

Seriously? No. BAD TRAINING/RIDING = incorrect bit usage = behavioral problems. Bad riding will cause behavioral problems REGARDLESS of what is in the horse's mouth or on his face.

Some of the worst riding I've seen has been done in a bitless bridle. I've seen more riders balancing on the reins and literally riding the horse's face because they think that since there's no bit that it's okay.

I'm not against riding bitless - I do have a hackamore that I will occasionally ride my horse in.

Instead of trying to change entire disciplines, why not see if you can develop real support from live people who show and would enter bitless classes? People are not going to change their shows because you say so - regardless of how many internet signatures you get. You need people, willing to pay entry fees for those kinds of classes.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ That is from Dr Cook, IIRC. Nothing like biased research!"_The reasoning behind this design is that just as a horse is sensitive enough to feel a fly landing, it can and will respond better to a bridle that applies minimal force. Because the pressure is dissipated over the whole head, rather than concentrated in any one area such as the bridge of the nose or the poll, it is, according to Dr Cook’s research, virtually impossible to cause pain with a correctly designed and properly fitted crossover bitless bridle._"​Again, nothing like a guy doing his own research on his own product.

A horse can be trained to respond to almost any cue. I once had my horse turning left or right based on pushing on either side of her wither, and I'm sure a horse could be taught that pressure on both sides of the wither with the fingers means stop. But if you want the training to go quickly and easily, then using a tool that is easy for a horse to understand helps.

And while a horse CAN respond to almost any cue, an excited horse may well blow off any cues that don't involve some measure of force...at least unless and until it has had so many thousands of repetitions that the cue will cut thru the 'noise' of the horse's excitement.

Competitions raise the stress level of horses, enough so that competing in them can result in ulcers. A competition may insist on certain bits to prevent abuse, or to give all competitors a level playing field, or to ensure some control remains when someone is on a stressed-out or excited horse. The latter is a safety measure.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Zexious said:


> Bitless is not allowed in my H/J association.


Interesting, since most associations follow the USEF rules. There is nothing in the USEF hunter or jumper rules that says bitless is not allowed. In hunters, a judge may penalize for a horse being bitless because it is considered non-conventional, but it is allowed. In jumpers, many horses go in some type of hackamore.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

updownrider said:


> Interesting, since most associations follow the USEF rules. There is nothing in the USEF hunter or jumper rules that says bitless is not allowed. In hunters, a judge may penalize for a horse being bitless because it is considered non-conventional, but it is allowed. In jumpers, many horses go in some type of hackamore.


Sure it's not a combination bit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

DancingArabian said:


> Sure it's not a combination bit?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure some horses wear hackamores.
Some examples:

Cover of Practical Horseman, Rodrigo Pessoa on HH Rebozo
hh rebozo weg - Google Search
Rodrigo Pessoa on HH Rebozo, Final Four at WEG, one the highest achievements in show jumping. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8A1kxVvpXM

An article about Up Chiqui with a close up picture, and watch the video below. 
Show Jumping Horse Of The Year: Up Chiqui | The Chronicle of the Horse

video showing Kent has complete control and can turn Up Chiqui as well as a horse in a regular bridle.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPmCvucnb5A


Porter, Pasmore, Garza and Reid Top $20,000 Artisan Farms Young Rider Team Event - PhelpsSports.com
Scroll down to Wilton Porter's picture.


----------



## SketchedOut (Dec 18, 2013)

For those of you saying it is not worthwhile to change old traditions in various disciplines such as dressage, the petition is not trying to change much, simply giving riders the opportunity to compete without a bit. How would you feel if the tack your horse responds best with is not legal in competition?


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Just curious, but why are there restrictions on riding bittless in the first place?


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I only ride my mare bitless. Not because i have a problem with bits, but because my horse does. The only time she misbehaves is in a bit. If I put her in a bitless bridle or hackamore, she is an angel.

I do judged trail rides and have never had an issue with riding bitless but there was a local fun show that i wanted to enter and couldn't because the rules stated that no bitless was allowed.

I just didn't understand why. Would it really be better for me to put her in a bit and have her bolt with me or keep tossing her head, or take the bit in her mouth and pull the reins out of my hands? Is that better?
Or could i use her bitless bridle and have a quiet, calm horse that stops on a dime with the lightest hands?

I understand that some people can't control their horses without bits and I also understand that bitless can be harsh and painful in the hands of the wrong people but what about horses that can't be ridden with a bit due to medical issues or a hardened mouth? Every other horse i ride, is ridden in a bit. I use what works best for the horse.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

SketchedOut said:


> How would you feel if the tack your horse responds best with is not legal in competition?


If I were a serious competitor I'd think that either my horse was not properly trained or I needed a different horse for that discipline. It would be easier to stick with an activity that allowed the tack I wanted to use.

Rules can be changed but it is a long process.


----------

